# [SOLVED]Cardbus or PCI

## dreadlorde

I'm trying to figure out if my craptop (dell inspiron 1000) has a CardBus or

PCI slot on the side of it. According to lspci, it's a CardBus slot:

```

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

```

But according to this

it's a PCI.

Anyone know how to figure out what it actually is?

----------

## aderesch

 *dreadlorde wrote:*   

> I'm trying to figure out if my craptop (dell inspiron 1000) has a CardBus or
> 
> PCI slot on the side of it. According to lspci, it's a CardBus slot:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

CardBus, which pretty much behaves like PCI, though. There is no such thing as a PCI slot of that form factor (only ExpressCard which would correspond to PCIe).

ad

----------

## Sadako

In that thread you linked to, they most likely mean either pcmcia or pc card slot rather than just pci, both terms are interchangable, and any cardbus slot is also a pcmcia slot, although the reverse is not true.

Trust lspci, it's telling you what the hardware is reporting itself as, so there's no real reason to doubt it.

----------

## dreadlorde

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> In that thread you linked to, they most likely mean either pcmcia or pc card slot rather than just pci, both terms are interchangable, and any cardbus slot is also a pcmcia slot, although the reverse is not true.
> 
> Trust lspci, it's telling you what the hardware is reporting itself as, so there's no real reason to doubt it.

 Thanks. I've found a wireless card now.  :Very Happy: 

----------

